# Bashed tanks limp out of town



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Last October, Vermont Railway had one of it's tank trains derail in Middlebury.  The first picture shows what they look like when in good repair and hauling fuel to Burlington twice daily.










Most of the cars in the train rolled onto their sides during the accident.  The recovery crew got them right side up and back on their trucks, dragged them to the small rail yard in Middlebury, pumped out the fuel and left the cars sitting awaiting disposition.  During the past week, work has been underway to get them out of town.  All railings and appliances above the tank top have been removed to ensure clearance and the tanks have been loaded on flatcars with their trucks place separately on the deck.




























The tanks are sitting on special bolster assemblies which seem to have been custom built and positioned to accept these tanks.










I don't know where they are headed or what will come of them; but, the care with which they are being loaded leads me to guess that they will be rebuilt and put back into service.

Llyn


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Llyn, 

Thanks for posting. Great story and pics! 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, you gonna model it?


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Torby, I was thinking the same thing. 
Llyn, since you are planning on modelling a string of TankTrain cars, how about doing this version? Would really be different. 

Larry


----------

